# 12,000 marijuana plants found in Madera County



## FruityBud (May 7, 2008)

Nearly 12,000 marijuana plants -- valued at nearly $36 million upon maturity -- were found growing Tuesday night in a vineyard in southwest Madera County, a Madera County Sheriff's Department spokeswoman said this morning.

Erica Stuart said members of the Madera County Narcotic Enforcement Team discovered the plants after receiving a tip.

The plants, in a vineyard west of Highway 145, were placed among the grape vines spanning nine rows deep inside the vineyard, Stuart said.

No arrests were made Tuesday night, but the investigation is continuing.

Meanwhile, Sheriff John Anderson issued a message to the agricultural community in the county to stay alert and watch out for any potential illegal cultivation of marijuana in their fields.

"The marijuana season is just starting and farmers and ranchers alike should routinely check their property for illegal activity," he said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5esbz4*


----------



## smokybear (May 7, 2008)

Wow. That's a lot of ladies to take care of! Thanks. Take care and be safe.


----------



## lyfr (May 7, 2008)

the way the weather has been to the wine grapes the last couple years maybe he was just creating like a _farmers aid_ for his wine bus.  Goes hand in hand for some.


----------



## Fadeux (May 7, 2008)

TWELVE THOUSAND PLANTS?! Who was the grower? Johnny Appleweed? (Groan...)


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 7, 2008)

That's gotta be some seedy bud.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

36 million dollars???


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 7, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> 36 million dollars???


12,000 plants x 14 ounces per plant x $250/ounce = $42 million... so sounds about right. (of course these numbers are just estimates)


----------



## 0b1kinsmokey (May 7, 2008)

Yes....

twas a bad day. friend called and told me about it. 

Poor fello's..... now with jeff denhem's budget, madera county stepped it up a notch 

they are still the best place to grow tho no doubt!  , someones gunna be pissed tho!


----------



## NorCalHal (May 8, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> That's gotta be some seedy bud.


 

More then likely, they were all clones.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 8, 2008)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> Nearly 12,000 marijuana plants -- valued at nearly $36 million upon maturity


 Im shocked they didnt just let them go till maturity and then seize the property and all, thats the normal MO for Jonny.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 8, 2008)

lyfr said:
			
		

> the way the weather has been to the wine grapes the last couple years maybe he was just creating like a _farmers aid_ for his wine bus.  Goes hand in hand for some.



Exactly. It would be difficult to tend to the grapes and not notice 12,000 pot plants lol.


----------



## G_48911 (May 8, 2008)

*shakes his head* all because of a damn snitch!
 if it aint yours and its not on your property..DONT WORRY BOUT IT! =)
 just thaught i'd throw my $.02 in. Have a good one and lets hope nobody in here falls victim to a snitch =)


----------



## Brouli (May 8, 2008)

thats cool


----------



## Pnw-cronic (May 8, 2008)

I'm gunna cry now


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 9, 2008)

Id say they found 600, doubled it while briefing the lead agent and when the press got the ticket ,only*after* the mayor called ........they added a 0 and printed it. 

they gotta' make it look like they are winning the "war" on drugs. well for that matter they need to make it look like there _is_ a war to the majority of* our societies "ants"- while combating said war....

sad.


----------

